# Is it a good idea to use a motherboard without its backplate?



## quicky008 (Feb 16, 2017)

I am contemplating buying a refurbished motherboard from ebay in order to replace an older motherboard on one of my computers.The seller mentioned that the motherboard is working just fine but he'll not be able to provide any accessories with the board including an I/O shield.Till date i have never used a motherboard without an I/O shield and so i'm wondering whether it would be a good idea to do so or not.

Should i go ahead and buy the motherboard without its backplate?Are there any potential issues that i might face if i don't use a backplate on my computer?Can i obtain a replacement i/o shield from the manufacturer of the motherboard(which is intel in this case) if i write to them asking for one?Please advice.


----------



## TigerKing (Feb 16, 2017)

^i/o shield keeps dust out of cabinet.
Little temperature increment in case with I/o shield.

Also I would suggest to look sites other than ebay.
Check overcart.com, reevox.in, greendust.com, worthit.in, robot.co.in etc etc.
I think you should consider buying new one.
Please mention price and model of 2nd hand Mobo.


----------



## quicky008 (Feb 16, 2017)

Its a fairly old system based on lga775 socket-so motherboards for this platform have become increasingly difficult to find these days.The ones that are available now are from disreputable companies like tech-com,zebronics etc and their product quality is not upto the mark.Also due to budgetary constraints,i cannot buy a whole new system right now.

The motherboard in question is Intel DG33BU-i found one on ebay recently,its being sold for Rs 1600.Should i go for it?


----------



## TigerKing (Feb 16, 2017)

^lolz, those local company re-branded old Mobo.
It looks similar like Gigabyte G41m motherboard.
What about Intel motherboards?

You may get lga775 locally.
Some expert may help you.   [MENTION=105611]bssunilreddy[/MENTION]


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 16, 2017)

TigerKing said:


> ^lolz, those local company re-branded old Mobo.
> It looks similar like Gigabyte G41m motherboard.
> What about Intel motherboards?
> 
> ...


Gigabyte G41M Mobo @ 2.79k from eBay.in

Link:GIGABYTE GA-G41M-COMBO Motherboard IN New Condition at Low Price | eBay

Use this ebay.in coupon code to get some discount: GET3000MAX

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## TigerKing (Feb 16, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> Gigabyte G41M Mobo @ 2.79k from eBay.in
> 
> Link:GIGABYTE GA-G41M-COMBO Motherboard IN New Condition at Low Price | eBay
> 
> ...


Please read main post, he wants to buy lga775 mobo second hand locally or online. He found one Mobo @₹1600 (without I/o shield)


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 16, 2017)

TigerKing said:


> Please read main post, he wants to buy lga775 mobo second hand locally or online. He found one Mobo @₹1600 (without I/o shield)


The one I suggested is a LGA775 Mobo right.

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## TigerKing (Feb 16, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> The one I suggested is a LGA775 Mobo right.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


Yes but budget problem, below 2K I guess.
Please check main post he have more questions.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 16, 2017)

TigerKing said:


> Yes but budget problem, below 2K I guess.


Yess,
He can go with cheaper zebronics Mobo or without an I/O shield and buy another if it fails
OR
He can go with my suggestion after applying the coupon the price gets down to 2.5k with complete box + free shipping. Right!

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## quicky008 (Feb 17, 2017)

i have already seen the ad but didn't order it yet as as i don't want to spend more than 1.8k on my purchase.

- - - Updated - - -

i ordered the DG33BU mobo a few mins earlier-i suppose i will have to find a way to get by without having an I/O shield in my cabinet.Any suggestions on how i can create a make-shift  I/O shield for it using readily available items like cardboard so that i can close the gaping hole that will remain at the rear of my system after i install the motherboard?

The reason i ordered it is that it has 4 DIMM slots for DDR2 memory,and so i will be able to utilize many of the old DDR2 memory sticks that i have laying around with this motherboard.


----------



## nac (Feb 17, 2017)

I don't know if my motherboard had that shield or not. I don't remember seeing one when I cleaned the system last weekend. It seems like the shield you're talking is built-in in my cabinet. May be I am wrong, may be not. Check your cabinet.


----------



## quicky008 (Feb 17, 2017)

Actually the shield is usually bundled with a new motherboard at the time of purchase-you have to fit it at the rear of your cabinet before installing the motherboard.If there's no shield in your cabinet then the place where its supposed to be will remain blank.


----------



## TigerKing (Feb 17, 2017)

quicky008 said:


> i have already seen the ad but didn't order it yet as as i don't want to spend more than 1.8k on my purchase.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



It's ok if there is no I/O shield. 
You may get I/o shield locally. Search for it.
Available on Amazon but not for exact model search for similar.
For diy you can use cardboard, thermocol with tin foil/aluminium foil.
You can use filters (fan filters) also.
Don't know it will work but will create more heat.


----------



## quicky008 (Feb 17, 2017)

Yes i'll have to improvise and make something out of cardboard/thermocol or whatever else i can find.Leaving the area empty will be a risky proposition and it will allow foreign objects and dust particles to enter into the cabinet.


----------

